# Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Hallo Community,

ich habe aktuell einige Kompononten von euch empfohlen bekommen und bevor ich diese bei Mindfactory online besorge,
möchte ich ganz dezent fragen, wieso die Preisunterschiede so gravierend sind? Im Vergleich zu Amazon oder Alternate
sind die Preise von Mindfactory sehr tief.

Ich habe früher die Einzelteile bei Hardwareversand bestellt und die Hardwarekomponenten halten nach 8 Jahre immer noch.

Meine Frage: Was passiert, wenn ich "Gebrauchtware" erhalte? Oder Ware die bereits zurück geschickt wurde.
Das ist der Grund weshalb ich frage.

Mein Thread diesbezüglich:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ard-cpu-und-ram-riegel-kaufen-350-euro-4.html

nette Grüße


----------



## Shaav (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

1. econony of scale, Lieferengpässe werden in Kauf genommen, weniger Service, 
2. Wird behandelt wie Neuware.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Im Vergleich zu Amazon: Amazon halt, dort wird sich drauf verlassen das die Leute ja eh bei Amazon bestellen. Weil dort alles verfügbar ist und viele aus Bequemlichkeit kaum anderswo vergleichen.
Im Vergleich zu alternate: Alternate hat einen Spitzenservice, den lassen sie sich jedoch auch bezahlen. Mindfactory hat jetzt zwar keinen unterirdischen Service, jedoch auch keinen besonders bemerkenswerten.
Service kostet Geld. 

Hinzu kommt, das Mindfactory auch gern mal die Produkte gewisser Hersteller aus dem Sortiment nimmt , wenn mal wieder Verhandlungen anstehen oder abzusehen ist das sie nicht die Preise bekommen die sie gern hätten.

Wenn du gebrauchtware erhältst ist das halb so wild. Du hast 14 Tage uneingeschränktes Rückgaberecht.


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Mindfactory ist (denke ich zumindest) der größte deutsche Hardware Händler im Netz. Wegen des großen Volumens können die wahrscheinlich die Produkte so günstig anbieten.
Defekte Gebrauchtware bekommst du nicht (keine Tray-Prozessoren kaufen!). Und selbst wenn du defekte Hardware erhalten solltest kannst du die wieder einschicken.

Ich habe schon einige PCs zusammengabut. Alle wurden bei Mindfactory bestellt und ich habe noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wenn du lieber kleinere Händler unterstützen möchtest kannst du das natürlich auch tun.


----------



## Faxe007 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich habe bestimmt schon fünfzehnmal bei mindfactory bestellt (und ein Mal was zurück geschickt: ohne Probleme) - Ware kam immer sehr schnell an.


----------



## Dartwurst (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

@ FlorianKI: Du schreibst keine Tray-CPU`s kaufen. Da ich mehrere Teile einkaufen musste und bei MF der i5 6600k nur Tray angeboten wurde konnte ich den nur so nehmen. Oder 100€ Aufpreis, und mehrere Händler (Porto). Ich kann mein Geld noch nicht selbst drucken.


----------



## flotus1 (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Das klingt wie ein Vorwurf. Dass Tray gerade bei übertaktbaren CPUs nicht die beste Idee ist ist jetzt nichts Neues. Einen I5-6600k der kurzfristig nicht bei Mindfactory lieferbar war hätte man sicher auch bei einem anderen Händler bekommen können, eventuell sogar versandkostenfrei. Wie da 100€ Mehrkosten zu Stande kommen ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> @ FlorianKI: Du schreibst keine Tray-CPU`s kaufen. Da ich mehrere Teile einkaufen musste und bei MF der i5 6600k nur Tray angeboten wurde konnte ich den nur so nehmen. Oder 100€ Aufpreis, und mehrere Händler (Porto). Ich kann mein Geld noch nicht selbst drucken.



Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Tray und WOF (was du wahrscheinlich hast). WOF ist ok 
EDIT: Und selbst falls du wirklich Tray gekauft hast ist ja alles ok, wenn er läuft wie er soll.


----------



## Rayken (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Bei Tray weiß man eben nicht ob die schon vorher Benchmässig durchgetestet wurden.

Ich denke mal bei Caseking werden viele CPU´s wieder als "neu" verkauft, die entsprechende Werte 
für die maßgeschneiderten Overcloking Produkte/Dienste nicht schaffen... 

Einen K- Prozessor würde ich als Tray nicht kaufen.


----------



## Combi (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

mindfactory schickt gerne gebrauchte ware.
fehlendes zubehör,schon verbaute grakas,zerrissene siegel auf den antistatikbeuteln.
ok,die verkaufen auch neuware...bis du es zurückschickst.der nächste hat pech.
am besten is noch wenn du die graka auspackst und ein zettel vom vorbesitzer drin ist,mit der fehlerbeschreibung....lüfterlager defekt,kühler sitzt nicht richtig.
so einen service und händler wünscht sich doch jeder kunde.... NOT!


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beiträge.

Was haben die Begriffe WOF und TRAY auf sich?

Hier sind meine Komponenten.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Ich habe angst, dass ein defektes Teil geliefert wird. Das wäre dann so ziemlich
die größte Sorge. Aber mal davon abgesehen, könnte es ja passieren, dass eine Komponente nach 5 Monaten kaputt geht.

Wie gesagt, kein Händler ist 100%ig perfekt. Darüber bin ich mir natürlich im Klaren.

Ich bestelle meine Komponenten über Mindfactory. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## webrocker (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich hab vor kurzem auch bei Mindfactory bestellt und da waren alle siegel noch Orginal zu und funktionieren tut bisher auch alles.
wenn du schon nen Z Bord nimmst eventeull noch über höher gatakteten Ram nachdenken


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Es wird doch 16 GB ausreichen? O_o
Ich habe aktuell 4 GB


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Combi schrieb:


> mindfactory schickt gerne gebrauchte ware.
> fehlendes zubehör,schon verbaute grakas,zerrissene siegel auf den antistatikbeuteln.
> ok,die verkaufen auch neuware...bis du es zurückschickst.der nächste hat pech.
> am besten is noch wenn du die graka auspackst und ein zettel vom vorbesitzer drin ist,mit der fehlerbeschreibung....lüfterlager defekt,kühler sitzt nicht richtig.
> so einen service und händler wünscht sich doch jeder kunde.... NOT!



Ist das ironisch gemeint? 

Edit:

Das sind die gewünschten Komponenten:
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## webrocker (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Es wird doch 16 GB ausreichen? O_o
> Ich habe aktuell 4 GB



Damit meine ich nicht die speichergröße, da reichen 16GB, sondern die taktrate, da ein z170 bord mit nem 6500 meiner meinung nur sonn macht wenn auch 3000/3200er ram verwendet wird, ansonsten reicht auch nen h170 bord mit 2133 ram


----------



## the_swiss (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Tray heisst, du bekommst nur die CPU, ohne Kühler, und noch wichtiger, ohne Herstellergarantie (afair 5 Jahre bei den Intel-Boxed), aber natürlich die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Oftmals sind das Rückläufer. Insbesondere bei den K-CPUs sind das oft OC-schwächere CPUs. Es gibt halt einige, die bestellen sich 10 i5-6600k, testen die auf ihre OC-Fähigkeit, und behalten den besten. Die anderen schicken sie zurück, und der Händler sitzt auf 9 CPUs, die er als Tray anbietet.

Boxed heisst dagegen, dass ein Kühler dabei ist. Der ist aber relativ laut. Hier hast du dann 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie, also falls die CPU in 3 Jahren ohne dein Verschulden kaputt geht, kriegst du eine neue, etc. Auch sind das garantiert neue CPUs.
WOF steht nur für "without fan", also ohne Kühler. Da der kleine (hier eben nicht) beigelegte Kühler kaum Reserven für OC hat, schnallen 95% der Nutzer sowieso einen neuen Kühler drauf. Also verkauft Intel den 6600k und den 6700k ohne Kühler.

Meinen PC habe ich ebenfalls bei Mindfactory gekauft, hat auch alles wunderbar geklappt. Vom Service auch gut.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Tray heisst, du bekommst nur die CPU, ohne Kühler, und noch wichtiger, ohne Herstellergarantie (afair 5 Jahre bei den Intel-Boxed), aber natürlich die gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Oftmals sind das Rückläufer. Insbesondere bei den K-CPUs sind das oft OC-schwächere CPUs. Es gibt halt einige, die bestellen sich 10 i5-6600k, testen die auf ihre OC-Fähigkeit, und behalten den besten. Die anderen schicken sie zurück, und der Händler sitzt auf 9 CPUs, die er als Tray anbietet.
> 
> Boxed heisst dagegen, dass ein Kühler dabei ist. Der ist aber relativ laut. Hier hast du dann 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie, also falls die CPU in 3 Jahren ohne dein Verschulden kaputt geht, kriegst du eine neue, etc. Auch sind das garantiert neue CPUs.
> WOF steht nur für "without fan", also ohne Kühler. Da der kleine (hier eben nicht) beigelegte Kühler kaum Reserven für OC hat, schnallen 95% der Nutzer sowieso einen neuen Kühler drauf. Also verkauft Intel den 6600k und den 6700k ohne Kühler.



Schau mal hier, das ist meine CPU die ich online bestellen werde.
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,
Ist das soweit "sicher"?


----------



## the_swiss (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ja, Boxed wäre meine bevorzugte Variante.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



the_swiss schrieb:


> Ja, Boxed wäre meine bevorzugte Variante.



=/

Kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden.

Cyberport hier bei uns in Berlin ist relativ teuer. Da kostet die CPU 192 Euro (Filialpreis)

Caseking hingegen ist günstig.

Bei Mindfactory bin ich noch vorsichtig =/


----------



## Soulsnap (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Unetrschie dzwischen Tray und WOF (was du wahrscheinlich hast). WOF ist ok
> EDIT: Und selbst falls du wirklich Tray gekauft hast ist ja alles ok, wenn er läuft wie er soll.



Beim 6600K gibts nur Tray und Boxed WOF.
Ab Skylake werden OC CPUs nur noch WOF verkauft.

@TE: Ich bestelle seit ewigkeiten bei Mindfactory. Bis jetzt habe ich nur ein mal etwas bekommen das bereits geöffnet war. Anstandslos ausgetauscht.


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Beim 6600K gibts nur Tray und Boxed WOF.
> Ab Skylake werden OC CPUs nur noch WOF verkauft.



Ja, das ist mir klar. Ich dachte, dass Dartwurst eventuell fälschlicherweise angenommen hat, dass er Tray gekauft hat (weil kein Kühler dabei war), obwohl es in Wirklichkeit boxed WOF war.
Das scheint aber nicht der Fall gewesen zu sein.
Hätte ich besser formulieren müssen.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ihr Lieben, 

der Caseking Outlet Laden war nur 500 m von meiner Wohnung entfernt.
Habe jetzt alle Komponenten besorgt und hier rum liegen.

Frage: 

Wenn ich jetzt :

Mainboard, CPU, RAM und meine alten Komponenten endlich zusammenbaue ...
... wie reagiert denn mein Windows 7 darauf und meine SSD Festplatte? Wird sich das Betriebsystem nicht wundern?

Die Frage ist sehr wichtig. Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Was ist nochmal alles neu? CPU, Mainboard und RAM?

Alle alten Treiber müssen auf jeden Fall vorher runter.

Hast du nur eine SSD im Gebrauch oder auch noch eine HDD?

Am einfachsten wird es wahrscheinlich, wenn du deine Daten auf einem Stick oder einer externen Festplatte sicherst und das System komplett neu aufsetzt. Hast du deinen Windows-Key noch?


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Was ist nochmal alles neu? CPU, Mainboard und RAM?
> 
> Alle alten Treiber müssen auf jeden Fall vorher runter.
> 
> ...



Ich habe aktuell ein ganz anderes Problem, und zwar enthält das Mainboard von euch zu wenige PCI Anschlüsse.
Grafikkarte und Soundblaster Soundkarte benötigen einen "längeren Slot".

********. Muss ich dann morgen hin gehen und es umtauschen.

Und eine Neuinstallation kommt leider nicht in Frage. =/


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Grafikkarte und Soundblaster Soundkarte benötigen einen "längeren Slot".


Sorry, aber das kann nicht sein.

EDIT:
Was ist die genaue Bezeichnung von deiner Grafikarte und Soundkarte?

Du hast doch dieses Mainboard?
Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel

Ohne Neuinstallation wird das etwas aufwändiger. Es gibt Tools im Netz um die alten Treiber zu entfernen, da bin ich aber kein Experte drin. Vielleicht meldet sich gerade jemand, der Ahnung hat?


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das kann nicht sein.
> 
> EDIT:
> Was ist die genaue Bezeichnung von deiner Grafikarte und Soundkarte?
> ...



Habe das hier von euch empfohlen bekommen:

8600130 - ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual

Wie soll ich da meine Soundblaster Karte rein stecken? 

Diese benötigt einen längeren Anschluss


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Eben hast du ein anderes verlinkt:


grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Beiträge.
> 
> Was haben die Begriffe WOF und TRAY auf sich?
> 
> ...



 Kannst du bitte einmal eine Liste machen mit:

-Alte Hardware

-Neue Hardware


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Hi,

anbei meine Liste:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...board-cpu-und-ram-riegel-kaufen-350-euro.html

Meine Soundkarte ist die
Soundblaster FX 
aus dem Jahr 2008
soundblaster fx 2  8 - Bing images


----------



## FlorianKl (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Alles klar.

Und welche Sachen hast du jetzt neu gekauft? Die Xeon Konfiguration am Ende des Threads?


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (7. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Hey,

wie schon erwähnt:
8600130 - ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual

Es fehlt ein SLOT für meine Soundkarte. Meine Grafikkarte kann ja problemlos rein.

Schade schade.


----------



## FlorianKl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Du hast doch mehr als nur das Mainboard neu gekauft, oder?

Hast du zufällig das hier gekauft?
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Du hast doch mehr als nur das Mainboard neu gekauft, oder?
> 
> Hast du zufällig das hier gekauft?
> Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von




Ja, das habe ich.

Meine Grafikkarte aus dem Jahr 2015 benutze ich weiterhin.


----------



## FlorianKl (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Also dazu habe ich zwei Sachen zu sagen:

1) Im verlaufe deines ersten Threads (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ard-cpu-und-ram-riegel-kaufen-350-euro-1.html) wird zunächst aufgrund des engen preislichen Rahmens die oben verlinkte Konfiguration empfohlen. Das ist auch okay. Dann meinst du, dass du 100 Euro mehr investieren kannst. Daraufhin wird dir eine Konfiguration mit dem neuen i5 6500 empfohlen. Jetzt hast du doch die günstige Konfiguration mit i5 4460 genommen. Das ist aber nicht schlimm, ich verstehe nur nicht warum.

2) An keiner Stelle in dem alten oder diesen Thread erwähnst du, dass du noch einen PCI Anschluss für die Soundkarte brauchst. Ich fürchte da bleibt dir tatsächlich nichts anderes übrig, als das Board auszutauschen.
Dieses hier würde gehen, nehme ich an (schau dir mal die Anschlüsse an)
ASRock B85M Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
Kannst du jetzt doch nicht 100 Euro mehr ausgeben? Es ist nicht schlimm, wenn nicht, aber wenn doch würde es sich schon lohnen.


----------



## markus1612 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Also ich würde die Soundkarte einfach draußen lassen, denn ich wage mal stark zu bezweifeln, dass eine 8 Jahre alte Soundkarte noch Vorteile ggü dem heutigen Onboardsound bietet.

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## blue-moon42 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Hallo, 
Auch ich habe für jemanden Computerkomponenten über Mindfactory bestellt. Die bestellten Komponenten waren  früher da als angedacht. Soweit ist alles in Ordnung, Zusammenbau verlief ohne Probleme, PC "schnurrt".

Nur die Grafikkarte entsprach nicht dem was wir uns erwarten haben. PC wurde für ein Spezielles MMO angeschafft(vorher Laptop, der ist tot). Leider wusste ich zu spät das, das  MMO mehr auf Nvidia Grafikkarten optimiert ist. Daher ging die Karte Retoure.Zum Glück wurde sie nur kurz getestet, und alles war noch vorhanden um es zurück zu schicken. Trotzdem, die Karte War doch wirklich 10 Tage unterwegs und das Innerhalb von Deutschland. Die Karte wird geprüft, aber wir haben schon eine Gutschrift bekommen. Das ist etwas tricky diese Gutschrift zu verwenden. Man muss eine Mail an die Rechnungsabteilung schicken mit der Bitte die Gutschrift mit einem Artikel zu verrechnen, kostet der mehr, was bei uns der Fall ist, muss man den Rest per Vorkasse bezahlen. Da Bezahlverfahren nicht mit einander gekoppelt werden können.

Alles im Allem rechne ich mit 21 Tagen bis alles über der Bühne  und der PC komplett ist. Trotzdem würde ich wieder bei Mindfactory bestellen


----------



## nonamez78 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt, das Mindfactory auch gern mal die Produkte gewisser Hersteller aus dem Sortiment nimmt , wenn mal wieder Verhandlungen anstehen oder abzusehen ist das sie nicht die Preise bekommen die sie gern hätten..



Such mal aktuell nach Grafikkarten von EVGA . Absolut Ebbe. Aber auf die Idee der Preisverhandlung war ich noch nicht gekommen .


----------



## Soulsnap (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Jop, aktuell ist es EVGA. MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte waren auch schon an der Reihe^^


----------



## iTryX (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Also am besten wo bestellen?
Bei Caseking bin ich um ca. 80€ teurer :/
Würde einen anderen als MF suchen weil MF Festplatten nicht nach Österreich schickt..
Habe von denen gehört: Caseking,Warehouse2,Alternate,HWversand.


----------



## Flipbo219 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Also am besten wo bestellen?
> Bei Caseking bin ich um ca. 80€ teurer :/
> Würde einen anderen als MF suchen weil MF Festplatten nicht nach Österreich schickt..
> Habe von denen gehört: Caseking,Warehouse2,Alternate,HWversand.


Hiq24.de ist auch Top, da kaufe ich in der Regel. aber leider auch tlw. teurer.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## nonamez78 (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Also am besten wo bestellen?
> Bei Caseking bin ich um ca. 80€ teurer :/



Aus meiner Sicht spricht absolut gar nichts gegen Mindfactory. Ich bin seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten Mindfactory Kunde. Das bisschen was ich mit dem Service zu tun hatte war vorbildlich, die Preise passen, besonders im Mix mit vielen Teilen (Einzelnes findet man natürlich immer irgendwo ein paar Cent billiger) und die Lieferzeiten sind top (wenn man nicht Hermes nutzt, der Verein ist auf der letzten Meile hier einfach eine Katastrophe).


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Zu erst einmal möchte ich mich bedanken 

Ich habe Alle Komponenten bei Caseking im Outlet Store besorgt. Grund:

Bei defekte Ware kann man diese sofort zurück geben und austauschen. Und der Laden war bei mir um die Ecke.

Ich habe im Übrigen den CPU Kühler erst mal nicht mit eingebaut, weil ich mit dieser "China" Ware überhaupt nicht klar kam.
Aber testweise mal den Rechner angemacht und es lief problem los. Auch hat Windows 7 Alles erkannt. Selbst ohne Neuinstallation.

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Windows startet innerhalb von Mili Sekunden. Ist das normal? Sonst normalerweise immer 7 Sekunden.
Meine SSD Festplatte ist nämlich überfüllt rand voll. 

Der Rechner ist suuuuuuper LEISE! ? Normal?

Das Netzteil habe ich jedoch bei Caseking nicht gekriegt, dafür aber eine günstige Alternative bekommen.

Windows 7 erkennt:
16 GB Ram
und halt die erworbene INTEL CPU!

Woher weiss ich denn, ob mein Rechner nun die OnBOARD Grafikkarte nutzt, oder meine Radeon?
Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## FlorianKl (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Woher weiss ich denn, ob mein Rechner nun die OnBOARD Grafikkarte nutzt, oder meine Radeon?
> Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.



Hast du dir den neusten Grafikkartentreiber installiert?
AMD Grafiktreiber und Software

Dann sollte eigentlich die Radeon verwendet werden. Wie laufen denn die Spiele?


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Hast du dir den neusten Grafikkartentreiber installiert?
> AMD Grafiktreiber und Software
> 
> Dann sollte eigentlich die Radeon verwendet werden. Wie laufen denn die Spiele?



Starcraft 2 lief blitzschnell!  Haha

Wie schon bereits erwähnt, ich hoffe dass meine OnBoard Grafikkarte automatisch "deaktiviert" wird.
Der Treiber meiner Radeon ist aktuell.

Es gibt nämlich eine kleine Sache, die mir aufgefallen ist. Aber das erwähne ich dann morgen


----------



## webrocker (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Wenn di den monitor an der graka eingesteckt hast läuft es eihentlich auch darüber


----------



## FlorianKl (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



webrocker schrieb:


> Wenn di den monitor an der graka eingesteckt hast läuft es eihentlich auch darüber


Das stimmt so nicht. Aber wenn er das gemacht hat und die Treiber installiert hat, dann sollte die Grafikkarte arbeiten. Irgendwo kannst du aber auch einstellen, welcher Grafikchip verwendet werden soll.


----------



## Maddrax111 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Zu erst einmal möchte ich mich bedanken
> 
> Ich habe Alle Komponenten bei Caseking im Outlet Store besorgt. Grund:
> 
> ...



Wie sieht denn die günstige Netzteil Alternative aus von Marke und Modell her?


----------



## Soulsnap (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Der Part hat mich auch irritiert zucken lassen. "günstige Alternative" klingt eirn wenig nach "war sogar weit billiger und hat auch 500W"^^
Hauptsache kein olles Gruppenreguliertes Peng Peng Gerät^^



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Woher weiss ich denn, ob mein Rechner nun die OnBOARD Grafikkarte nutzt, oder meine Radeon?
> Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.




Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlosse? Dann wird die Radeon auch genutzt.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Der Part hat mich auch irritiert zucken lassen. "günstige Alternative" klingt eirn wenig nach "war sogar weit billiger und hat auch 500W"^^
> Hauptsache kein olles Gruppenreguliertes Peng Peng Gerät^^
> 
> Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlosse? Dann wird die Radeon auch genutzt.



Ja, meinen Monitor habe ich an meiner Radeon angeschlossen. Ergibt demnach einen Sinn. Radeon ist aktiv.

Ich habe ein SUPER FLOWER Netzteil. Leider eher billig verarbeitet. Aber dafür relativ günstig.

Ich muss noch unbedingt den CPU Lüfter einbauen. Ich komme mit dem Bedienungsanleitung nicht zurecht. Habe da ebenfalls ein Alternativ Produkt erhalten.

Der Intel CPU Lüfter ist nicht so besonders. Ziemlich laut und die Kühlung ist eher dürftig.
Habe beim Spielen Temperaturen bis zu 42-47 Grad. Möchte keine Hitzeschäden. Das Motherboard ist klasse.


----------



## flotus1 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Hitzeschäden bei nicht übertakteten CPUs sind heutzutage so gut wie unmöglich. Erst Recht wenn die CPU nichtmal auf 50°C kommt. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle eher mal an der Lüftersteuerung schrauben damit der Lüfter etwas langsamer dreht und somit leiser wird.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Hitzeschäden bei nicht übertakteten CPUs sind heutzutage so gut wie unmöglich. Erst Recht wenn die CPU nichtmal auf 50°C kommt. Da würde ich an deiner Stelle eher mal an der Lüftersteuerung schrauben damit der Lüfter etwas langsamer dreht und somit leiser wird.





Hier das Netzteil:

Super Flower 8 Plus Bronze Series Netzteil - 45 Watt


----------



## Körschgen (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Du machst es einem nun wirklich nicht einfach dir zu helfen.

Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung des Netzteils?
Der Hersteller alleine bringt uns nicht viel.

Allerdings ist Caseking durchaus Kompetent, ich bin mal gespannt was verkauft wurde.

Alles unter 50°C an der CPU ist eher zu beschmunzeln als zu befürchten.
Alles unter 80°c noch vollkommen in Ordnung und alles darüber erst ein Problem , sollte die CPU sich selbst schützen -> Takt geht runter oder andere Schutzmaßnahmen greifen.

Der boxed reicht idR immer für den Betrieb aus.
Durch einen besseren Kühler kann bei der Lautstärke, besonders unter Last und natürlich inklusiver verbesserter Kühlleistung ,nachgebessert werden.


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Du machst es einem nun wirklich nicht einfach dir zu helfen.
> 
> Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung des Netzteils?
> Der Hersteller alleine bringt uns nicht viel.
> ...



Steht doch oben geschrieben! 
Hast du meinen Text überflogen?


Edit: Hier noch ein kleiner Hinweis.

Wenn ich beispielsweise sagen wir mal 5 Tabs innerhalb eines Browser geöffnet habe und gleichzeitig 2 Programme am Laufen habe, dann kommt es schon mal vor, dass ein miniRuckler entsteht.

Verstehe ich das richtig? Ich habe 16. Gb RAM und ein Quad Core 3.2 Gherz.

Wie kann so Etwas entstehen? Liegt es einfach daran, dass meine SSD schon "überfüllt" ist.

Edit²:

Gerne würde ich mir diese Lüftersteuerung zulegen und einen großen 140er an der Seite des Gehäuses montieren.
Auf Grund der Lautstärke, könnte man anhand der Steuerung diese runteregeln 

InLine Stufenlose Lufterregelung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Maddrax111 (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Gab's heute Kacke zum Frühstück?
> 
> Hier das Netzteil:
> 
> Super Flower 8 Plus Bronze Series Netzteil - 45 Watt



Oh mein Gott. Das Ding ist seit geschlagenen 7 Jahren auf den Markt.

Hier ein Test zum 550 Modell des NTs. Denke nicht das das 450er da besser abschneidet:

 Auch die weiteren Messwerte geben keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Eine etwas genauere Betrachtung verdienen die Ergebnisse der Ripple & Noise-Messungen. Zwar hält das Netzteil auf allen drei Leitungen die geforderten Grenzwerte ein (jeweils 50 mV für 3,3 und 5 Volt, 120 mV für 12 Volt). Die Kurve auf der 12-Volt-Leitung nimmt aber einen schon fast abenteuerlichen Verlauf und weist regelmäßig hohe Ausschläge auf. Im Maximum messen wir einen Rippelstrom von Peak zu Peak von 118 mV. Zum Vergleich: Beim BeQuiet! PurePower L8-530 CM sind es gerade einmal rund 15 mV.

Super Flower Amazon SF-55 P14HE - Runde 2: Gunstige Bronze-Netzteile mit hohem Wirkungsgrad


----------



## Soulsnap (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Oh Shiet, leider also doch ein Brotkasten!


----------



## grafikkarte_2gb (10. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Mir sind ein paar Sachen aufgefallen.


Leider bekomme ich des Öfteren Ruckler, vor Allem, wenn ich die sehr ressourcenlastige Youtube.com Seite aufrufe. Meistens wenn ich die Kommentare runter scrolle, eig. nicht tragbar! Viel zu starkes Ruckeln.

Core #1 und #2,#3,#4 sind bei ca. 10 % Auslastung. Temperatur liegt laut PC Wizard bei 30 -32 *C.


Irgend Etwas stimmt da nicht. Spiele lassen sich jedoch gut spielen.

Edit: Interessant.

Es liegt nur am FireFox.

Auf Chrome und IE läuft Alles flüssig.


----------



## Soulsnap (11. April 2016)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Aktivier mal die Hardware beschleunigung in den Firefox settings.


----------



## wdkhifi (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Woher weiss ich denn, ob mein Rechner nun die OnBOARD Grafikkarte nutzt, oder meine Radeon?
> Würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.



Da überlegt man bei MF zu bestellen oder lieber doch Apothekenpreise bei Alternate zu zahlen und liest am Morgen beim Frühstück diesen Thread. 😅 Ich liebe PCGhX ;D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



grafikkarte_2gb schrieb:


> Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?


Die niedrigen Preise liegren auch an der Lage. Der Hafen von Wilhemshafen ist gleich im die Ecke, die Löhne in der Region sind tief. Und genau das bemerkt man als Kunde, weil die Gewinnmargen in der Branche gering sind. Es geht nur um Masse. Logistikkosten werden minimiert.

Ich habe ausnahmlos positive Erfahrungen, schnell und gute Ware, zweimal gab es Ärger, mit einem Mainboard was nicht lief und einem Akku, der gefälscht war und beide Fälle wurden unkompliziert behandelt. Ich nutze aber in der Regel auch den Goldservice, denn wenn ich etwas bestelle, dann viel. Nach 24:00 zahlt man keine Versandgebühr (aber Achtung, dafür erhöhen sich zum Teil die Preise, man muss aufpassen) und ich nehme je nach Produkten und Gesamtpreis häufiger den Goldservice dazu.

Ärgerlich sind zur Zeit massiv schwankende Preise, z.T. mehrmals am Tag. Man sieht es, wenn man Warenkörbe für Kaufberatungen zusammenstellt, das es schnell mal merklich teurer wird. So etwas mag ich eigentlich gar nicht und ist für mich aktuell ein Zeichen mindfactory auf Priorität 2 zu stellen. Alternate ist zwar teurer, aber in vieler Hinwicht dann auch eine Spur kundenfreundlicher.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Bei Mindfactory muss man ja auch bei Widerruf die Rücksendekosten zahlen, da sparen sie ja auch nochmal einiges. Viele Kunden werden vielleicht dann auch gar nicht zurücksenden.


----------



## Flautze (4. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Habe bisher auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Hotline ist eigentlich immer gut erreichbar und es wird einem auch schnell geholfen. Ob das nun an Servicelevel Gold liegt, oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Das mit den Widerrufskosten habe ich auch jetzt gemerkt. Das trübt das ganze so ein bischen, aber bei den eigentlich mit günstigsten Preisen am Markt nehme ich das in Kauf. Wiederruf/Zurückschicken ist ja auch eher die AUsnahme.

Servicelevel Gold nehme ich auch eigentlich bei großen Sachen immer dazu.
Hatte damals meine RX470 getauscht, weil die Mega laut war. Ging super schnell und alles zufriedenstellend.


----------



## Nerma (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Almdudler2604 schrieb:


> Bei Mindfactory muss man ja auch bei Widerruf die Rücksendekosten zahlen, da sparen sie ja auch nochmal einiges. Viele Kunden werden vielleicht dann auch gar nicht zurücksenden.



... was rechtlich gesehen sehr zweifelhaft ist.
Der Käufer muss die Rücksendekosten bei einem Widerruf nur dann tragen, wenn die Ware weniger als 40 Euro wert ist.

Ich kann nur mutmaßen:
Sofern das bei mf so dauerhaft praktiziert wird, wird sich die Masse wohl nicht beschweren.
Und damit lohnt es sich unterm Strich, so nach dem Motto: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter...


----------



## Körschgen (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich musste noch nie etwas bei Reklamation zahlen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

nachdem die mir mal 10€ Wertverlust bei der Rücksendung eines 100€ artikels, wegen des aufgeschnittenen Siegels auf der Verpackung, abgezogen haben kann mich der laden mal kreuzweise


----------



## compisucher (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Sieh es positiv, mf schreddert nicht die ganzen Artikel wie Amazon.


----------



## Flautze (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> nachdem die mir mal 10€ Wertverlust bei der Rücksendung eines 100€ artikels, wegen des aufgeschnittenen Siegels auf der Verpackung, abgezogen haben kann mich der laden mal kreuzweise



Naja ich kann es schon verstehen. Wenn das Siegel zu ist kann man von ausgehen, dass alles in Ordnung ist und es wieder verkaufen. Wenn es offen ist, ist es keine Neuware mehr.
Würde ich nicht anders machen

Ich glaube bei Reklamation (Produkt defekt) zahlt man die 5 Euro nicht. Nur wenn man Wiederruft in der 14 Tage Frist. Dass das Grauzone ist hatte ich mir auch gedacht, aber da die Preise recht günstig sind kann ich damit leben.


----------



## RtZk (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich habe auch schon was bei Mindfactory zurückgeschickt, ging ohne Problem und ohne berechneten Wertverlust, da die Ware einwandfrei war (aber ausprobiert), das mit dem Siegel kaufe ich dir ganz ehrlich nicht ab.


----------



## eXquisite (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich bestelle seit dem es Hardwareversand / Atelco nicht mehr in der Form gibt alles bei Mindfactory, 
super Kundenservice - einmal Lieferprobleme mit nem Netzteil gehabt und ansonsten halt Stress mit Hermes, 
bei 200+ Bestellungen aber noch nie Offene / Gebrauchte Ware erhalten obwohl das ja öfter mal der Fall sein soll laut dem Forum hier.

Gruß


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Und noch etwas regt mich gerade bei mindfactory massiv auf. Es läuft gerade eine Bestellung über viel Kleinkram, knapp zwanzig Positionen. Alles war Lagernd oder verfügbar, also im Außenlager. Nach zwei Tagen hatten alle Produkte bis auf eines den Status "1 Artikel lagernd", klar, das waren meine bestellten Bauteile aus dem Hauptlager. Nur Lüfter fehlten mit drei Tagen Beschaffungszeit. Und jetzt sind die Lüfter da, aber zwei andere Artikel sind ausverkauft mit Lieferzeit unbestimmt. Das ist Nepp, das ist blöd, das brauche ich nicht.  Da hat sich Mindfactory gerade selber ins Knie geschossen, denn ich bin nachtragend. Das war es dann mit Empfehlungen oder Bestellungen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Flautze schrieb:


> Naja ich kann es schon verstehen. Wenn das Siegel zu ist kann man von ausgehen, dass alles in Ordnung ist und es wieder verkaufen. Wenn es offen ist, ist es keine Neuware mehr.
> Würde ich nicht anders machen
> 
> Ich glaube bei Reklamation (Produkt defekt) zahlt man die 5 Euro nicht. Nur wenn man Wiederruft in der 14 Tage Frist. Dass das Grauzone ist hatte ich mir auch gedacht, aber da die Preise recht günstig sind kann ich damit leben.



man hat das recht zu testen, wie bitte wen das in einer versiegelten verpackung ist, die hätten da nach der damaligen lage nichteinmal rücksende kosten auflegen dürfen, aber mit nem azubi kann man den shice ja machen, der kann sich schon keinen anwalt leisten. das ich mittlerweile die it Bestellungen für ~100 leute mache hätten die sich wohl damals nicht denken können. ich fordere regelmäßig Angebote bei denen an um dann danken abzulehnen, bald steht wieder nen Server an, budget 30k €, ich freu mich schon da wieder jemanden zu hetzen 



RtZk schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon was bei Mindfactory zurückgeschickt, ging ohne Problem und ohne berechneten Wertverlust, da die Ware einwandfrei war (aber ausprobiert), das mit dem Siegel kaufe ich dir ganz ehrlich nicht ab.



zwingt dich ja auch niemand, ändert aber nichts an der Sache.

genau sowenig glaub ich dir das deine Rücksendung anstandslos verlief aufgrund eigener Erfahrung mit denen  (naja, nicht wirklich hatte bis zu dem vorfall mehrere generationan an hardware, Monitore und ka was alles gekauft und bis zu dem Theater wegen nem 100DM dlink dsl modem keine Probleme)

edit:
grad gesehen oben hatte ich € angegeben .... das waren aber noch DM damals


----------



## KodiakGER (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Guten Tag,
So was hab ich noch nie erlebt, ganz schön lächerlich. Ich reklamiere/widerrufe ein defektes Msi Mainboard, darauf hin wird mein Benutzerkonto gesperrt. Es war meine allererste Bestellung bei MF


----------



## seBrait (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



Nerma schrieb:


> *... was rechtlich gesehen sehr zweifelhaft ist.
> Der Käufer muss die Rücksendekosten bei einem Widerruf nur dann tragen, wenn die Ware weniger als 40 Euro wert ist.*
> 
> Ich kann nur mutmaßen:
> ...


Das wurde doch schon vor Jahren geändert. Jetzt ist der Händler garnichtmehr verpflichtet Rücksendekosten bei einem Widerruf zu übernehemen.


----------



## PolluxFix (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich bestelle viel bei Mindfactory (nur Mitternachtsshopping). Probleme gab es bisher nur bei Gewährleistungsfällen, als versucht wurde bei einem Defekt nach 1,5 Jahren nur den Zeitwert zu erstatten. Ist zwei mal passiert, jeweils bei Grafikkarten. Aber nach ein paar mehrwöchigen E-Mail-Wechseln gab es dann doch jeweils den gesamten Kaufpreis zurück.


----------



## compisucher (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Mein Senf:
Bestelle regelmäßig  und nahezu ausschließlich PC-Komponenten über MF.
Austauch auch von nur falsch bestellten (RAM-Riegel in der Anfangszeit von Ryzen 1) aber nicht defekten Teilen war stets kein Thema, evtl. weil ich immer dann gleichzeitig den dann richtigen Artikel zur Verrechnung gebracht habe.
Defekte Ware, bisher 2x GPU und 1x ein Netzteil war ebenso problemlos. Dauert aber, ca. 2-3 Wochen.
Gewährleistungsfall noch nicht aufgetreten.
Fertigmontage habe ich über Bekannte mitbekommen, nun ja, lieblos aber funktionierend wären wohl der richtige Begriffe.
Die Fertig-PCs von Alternate sehen deutlich besser verkabelt aus, dafür sind die bei den Komponenten gefühlt gute 10% teurer.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Der bios Update Service war super. Board wurde danach sogar wieder Original Verpackt. Hat man gar nicht gemerkt, dass das schon mal benutzt worden ist. Komponenten waren alle funktionsfähig und bis auf ein paar Dellen in den Kartons bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## FetterKasten (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Ich habe einmal einen PC dort bestellt. Die Anleitung vom Mainboard war zerknittert und Reste von Wärmeleitpaste waren um den CPU Sockel -> B-Ware, die nicht als solche angegeben war.

Bei Rücksendungen muss man 5 Euro zahlen -> rechtlich i.O., aber auch nicht schön für die Kunden.

Was ich bei anderen Leuten im Falle von Gewährleistung gelesen hab, mit Zeitwert usw lässt mir die Haare zu Berge stehen.

Ich persönlich gebe da lieber bei einem ganzen PC nen 100er mehr aus und kaufe bei Amazon. Spätestens wenn man eine Graka mal nach über 2 Jahren umtauschen muss (oder auch früher) und alles wird problemlos übernommen, hab ich das wieder rein. Und sowas passiert mir öfter als mir lieb ist.

Die extrem günstigen Preise haben eben an anderer Stelle ihren Preis. Muss jeder für sich überlegen, was er will.


----------



## User7888 (18. April 2019)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Mindfactory leistet nur geringfügig im Gewährleistungsfall

Mindfactory hatte einen Reparaturauftrag, für einen defekten Arbeitsspeicher. Dieser konnte nicht mehr repariert werden und wurde ohne mein Einverständnis entsorgt. Vom Kaufpreis werden dann bis zu fast 100% sog. Wertersatz abgezogen je nach Nutzungsdauer die er noch innerhalb von zwei Jahren funktionierte, und man hat danach angeblich kein Recht mehr, da einem eine Gutschrift aufgezwungen wird. Dieses Verhalten ist vermutlich kriminell und eine Klage steht vermutlich noch aus.


----------



## INU.ID (19. April 2019)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich habe einmal einen PC dort bestellt. Die Anleitung vom Mainboard war zerknittert und Reste von Wärmeleitpaste waren um den CPU Sockel -> B-Ware, die nicht als solche angegeben war.
> 
> Bei Rücksendungen muss man 5 Euro zahlen -> rechtlich i.O., aber auch nicht schön für die Kunden.


Das ist rechtlich überhaupt nicht in Ordnung. Wenn du ohne Angaben von Gründen vom Kauf zurücktreten willst, zb. weil dir der Artikel einfach nicht gefällt, dann ja. Aber wenn ein Artikel mangelhaft ist, er nicht über die vor dem Kauf zugesicherten Eigenschaften verfügt (zb. als neu gekauft, aber gebraucht bekommen), dann willst du den Artikel ja aufgrund eines Mangels zurückgeben - und dann musst du dafür auch keinen Versand bezahlen (warum auch, du hast den Mangel ja gar nicht verursacht).

Außer du hast den PC fertig montiert gekauft, und es handelt sich um Spuren eines "normalen" Zusammenbaus. Aber so wie ich deinen Beitrag verstehe, war es ein PC in noch original verpackten Einzelteilen.

Wie dem auch sei, wenn eine Rücksendung aufgrund eines Mangels erfolgt, muß der Käufer dafür nichts bezahlen. Bzw. hat der Verkäufer ja erstmal das Recht auf Nachbesserung. Wenn er dies kann und möchte, und der Käufer trotzdem auf einer Rücksendung beharrt, ist es natürlich etwas anderes.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2019)

*AW: Mindfactory so günstig? Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory?*

Benützt ihr auch den Rücksendeassistenten dazu? Denn früher habe ich für Rücksendungen über ein Warenwert von 40 Euro nichts bezahlt. Über den Assistenten habe ich das Rücksendebegleitschein bekommen und auch das Etikett für das Paket. Ist auf Alternate und Caseking nicht anderes. Habe aber auf MF die letzten Jahre nichts mehr bestellt, da ich nur noch über Alternate, Caseking und Amazon bestelle.


----------

